# Even bigger triangle - "Copy" and "Past"



## Niki (31 May 2007)

Good day

If you remember the post "Triangle Copy and Past"
view ... highlight=

I made bigger 45° triangle 525 x 525 x 740 mm.

I used an Aluminum straight edge after checking with caliper that it has consistent width.

You can use even a plywood strip but it must be consistent in width all along.
I will not tell you how to make the width very consistent because you will tell me that the workpiece is trapped between the bit and the blade and it's dangerous for the public but, you can have a "peep" here
view ... ht=#170042

You can stick the straight edge with Carpet tape (if it's Aluminum like mine) or screw it (if its wooden or ply).

You can use any width of straight edge, depends by how much you want to "enlarge" the triangle (I used 80 mm wide).

The rest is very simple, you just chuck a bearing guided straight bit and "Copy" side after side.






*Finished all 3 sides*





*Checking for 90° on a straight edge (it's the TS fence)*





*This is my EB PK 255, the triangle is wider than the table*





*Back to the router table with 6 mm straight bit...*










*I had enough plywood to make 2 of them*





*The strip for the base, I made a groove for the triangle and glue it with CA (super glue).*









```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Bigger/Tb01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Bigger/Tb02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Bigger/Tb03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Bigger/Tb04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Bigger/Tb05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Bigger/Tb06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Bigger/Tb07.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Bigger/Tb08.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Bigger/Tb09.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Bigger/Tb10.jpg[/img]
```
Regards
niki


----------



## greggy (31 May 2007)

many thanks niki, i now know what to do in the workshop at the weekend cos i need a couple of those soon. and the differing sizes come in handy.


----------

